# Bredl's Reptile Park



## angel_saza (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anybody been to Bredl's Reptile Park near Renmark? I went there on Tuesday and the owner has trained one of his monkeys to be friendly. It jumped on my shoulder and went through my pockets! It also had the nerve to unzip and go through my mum's handbag.. it threw her lighter on the ground... hee hee.

Quite a few herps there, obviously, and lots of other things. It's a shame it looks a bit unkept, with weeds and stuff around.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I live near there. It is a shame. I have been there a few times. The monkeys are hilarious! Also a shame they don't have any vens anymore. Wish I could own a little reptile park! My house is close to being a zoo anyway!!!


----------



## angel_saza (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, i noticed there were a few empty enclosures. I wanted to show my mum what an olive python looked like, but there wasn't one there anymore. Also, i saw a young snake and it was labelled as a reticulated python.. is that right? it might have said it was a boa, but im pretty sure it said it was a retic. I wouldn't have a clue to look at it as i haven't looked much into snake species.


----------



## chaps76 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah ive been there.. 
Stood and watched the monkeys for ages..
I have some photos somewhere, taken there from about ten years ago. 
Back then from memory it was pretty good..

I`ll see if I can find the photo`s!!!


----------



## krusty (Jan 25, 2007)

i have been there,always wanted to go as seen on tv and it looked realy good any way finaly got there and thought after a 5hr trip what a waste of time and it should be closed down as the animals where keeped in worse conditions than most pet shops in vic and thats saying something as some of them are bad.....jmo.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's not good. They don't seem to care at all about the place. You can do anything you want when your there! Last time when we were leaving, they were about to lock the front door. They didn't even know we were in there, and there was another couple in there too!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

i live not far from there, yet to go in tho, want to one day tho


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 25, 2007)

havent been there in years but when i last did it was great! 

no more vens???? then wheres the fun in that!


----------



## angel_saza (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasn't impressed with the conditions either.. i think the snake house was the worst. Those enclosures really need to be revamped. I did notice that one half was closed for renovations, so maybe they are fixing it all up.

But i could imagine that there's not alot of money floating around there to have the enclosures in tip top condition. It's not a zoo where they have sponsers from huge companies.


----------

